# Danni Lynn Sears



## allaboutshooting (Oct 31, 2015)

Bobby sent me a text tonight to let me know that his daughter, Dani Lynn Sears, passed away today at 12:30 p.m.

Bobby and his wife Amy have literally devoted all their days to this little child. She was in intensive care for months and they took turns spending 12 hours each with her every day.

Her visitation will be tomorrow night from 6:00 until 9:00 and the funeral is at 11:00 on Monday. She'll be at the Wainwright Funeral Home in Hazelhurst, GA.

Bobby and Jimmy Washam are the owners of JEB's chokes.

Please keep them in your prayers.

Thanks,
Clark


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 1, 2015)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 1, 2015)

Very sorry for their loss. Prayers and condolences for them.


----------



## speedcop (Nov 1, 2015)

our prayers for them.


----------

